# Packaging Nucs For Pickup



## tedlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

Just a quick question to those that sell nucs. 
When packaging nucs for sale, how long can you box up the bees before they are picked up? As our business grows sometimes we have more than we can box in one day. If you keep them cool can they stay boxed 2 to 3 days? Thanks for your comments!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have them come first thing in the morning or at evening. And then seal them up.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I would rarely recommend "sealing up" a hive. Haul them with an open entrance preferably at night. If you must haul during daylight hours, either cover them with a net or screened entrances with a screened but shaded lid.


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

I use Jester EZ Nuc boxes. I can box up Nucs as much as a week ahead of pickup dates. On the morning of scheduled pick up dates I close off the entrance long before bees are flying and bring them in. These boxes are bee tight and awesome!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Watch you don't cook them


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

tedlemay said:


> As our business grows sometimes we have more than we can box in one day. If you keep them cool can they stay boxed 2 to 3 days? Thanks for your comments!


Prepare, so that they all do not have to "boxed" (hopefully this is not the same as "made") in a day. I wouldn't put that amount of stress on the bees, & as Ian stated, this could easily cook them, especially if this nuc is full/strong & ready for sale.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I close up after dark the night before and pickup the next morning and bring to central location for pickup between 8 and 10 am. Make sure and try to sell just before capped brood starts to hatch. This will give a nuc not overflowing with bees but ready to explode when that brood emerges.

Johnny


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

why shut them in when you know they need to see the brood, larvae queen etc.....


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

If you are selling very many nucs you don't have time to open each one up for inspection.

Johnny


----------

